
1.1B Taxi Rides with MapD and 8 Nvidia Tesla K80s - mmaia
http://tech.marksblogg.com/billion-nyc-taxi-rides-nvidia-tesla-mapd.html
======
davecrawford
Nice article and explanation of the future of BI analytics.

